# Welcome, Amelia!



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

We just brought our baby Amelia home last night. She was a Geoffery for a while until we saw, well, that he was a she. 








Crawling all over Mommy.









After her first bath, because she was covered in pewps.









She got over it quickly.

She's a huge snuggler.  She was snuggled in her towel all night after her bath.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing all these great pics!  Amelia is a doll, you should enter her in the hedge-o-ween picture contest.  
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=13898&start=0


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is a sweet little angel!


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

adorable so tiny


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Amelia is adorable!!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness, what a beautiful little girl! And I LOVE her name - I almost named my hedgehog Amelia (she's an explorer and I thought Amelia (as in Earhart) would be perfect!) but I decided on Mildred. 

Is she a pinto? The first picture almost looks like she has a pinto spot on her side.

*Swoons* I <3 her! What a beautiful hedgie.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Amelia is beautiful, congrats  On a side note I really love your nails!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

She's got a reversed skunk pattern going on... dark, banded bit down the middle and white on the outside.

(Ignore my mug and look at her cute widdle face. :] )










Hedgie - Thanks!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Can I just say how gosh darn cute she is?
Boyfriend sent this to me today:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkeF7H53 ... ideo_title


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

Adorable!!! Such a sweetie! I LOVE the name Amelia too! Wimbley would have been named that if he were a girl!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Look at the little feetsies... gosh, I miss her. Can't wait for Thursday


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Bahaha! "What chu lookin' at???" :lol: So cute!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwwe! Such a sweet picture! I love her little feet too!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Eee...


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That last one is just too adorable


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwe! Such a sweet little face!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Ah! Congrats! what a cutiepie!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness she is absolutely beautiful!!! I LOVE her colors!!!!! I watched the video and I must say im very jealous! Mine is too scared to run around on me like that.. He would run right off the bed if I tried


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

She says thank you :]









"hewoo how does dis works?"


----------



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

HA!! I love it! Too cute  I love this forum


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

We drove up to That Pet Place in York today and picked her up a new playpen... it's huge.


----------

